# Barnes Hospital, Cheadle: Feb 2011



## Jen411371 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi all, this is my first post so i hope its ok! Any feedback would be greaty appreciated 

Brief history obtained from Wikipedia:

Barnes Hospital, also known as Barnes Convalescent Home, in Cheadle, Greater Manchester, England, is a former hospital. It is located near to the A34 road and is in the middle of the complex interchange between the A34, M60 motorway and M56 motorway. Whilst the hospital was constructed in a rural setting, it is now surrounded by roads.The main building is Grade II listed, and lies on green belt land.

The main use for the hospital in its later life was for geriatric care and stroke patients. It closed in September 1999 while Manchester Healthcare Trust was undergoing a £2 million cost cut.

During World War II the hospital was used as a convalescent home for wounded soldiers. Following its closure the hospital temporarily housed a large group of refugees from Kosovo. It was featured on Most Haunted Live in September 2005. The site was briefly occupied by around 100 gypsy families in February 2007.



003 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2515 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2520a by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2531 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2536 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2542 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2543 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2552 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2553 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2563 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2564 by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2559a by Jen411371, on Flickr



IMG_2537 by Jen411371, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## plums (Apr 1, 2011)

wow great photos, specially the window shot with the green floor lovely!


----------



## Lolz101 (Apr 2, 2011)

Really like the staircase shot and the one below, very nice!


----------



## King Al (Apr 2, 2011)

Cool first post Jen, welcome to DP


----------



## TeeJF (Apr 4, 2011)

Your posting inspired us to go look today... we had a great time but we could NOT find the way up the clock tower, try as we might!!!


----------



## nelly (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice 1st post mate. I would like a mooch around here


----------



## tom83 (Apr 4, 2011)

Cool photo's. It took me a while to find the way up the clock tower, worth going back to get up there.

Ive heard a rumour the place is to demolished very soon, so Id be quick if you want to see it .


----------



## kevsy21 (Apr 4, 2011)

Well done for getting out and exploring somewhere.Good pics.


----------



## sqwasher (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent first report & piccies!


----------



## night crawler (Apr 9, 2011)

Great report looked a good place to look round.


----------

